

Hey – Personal commandline assistant - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/Hey

======
Gys
I would prefer to have some kind of confirmation before something is actually
done. For example Hey could show the actual command sequence to be executed
and then ask if that is ok to do.

~~~
max0563
When would this really be needed? Hey isn't working with anything really
sensitive right now.

~~~
Gys
For one thing it would be interesting to learn something about Linux. The
command would show what would actually be needed. In my opinion Hey is
probably only useful (used) by (would be / wannabe) programmers. For the other
thing: I would expect it to do more sensitive things in the future. And also:
if it would create a directory where I would it not want to be, it would help
to say simply no instead of having to remove it later ('Oh, thats the root
where it was created; it should have been the Documents folder').

------
ASneakyFox
This could be good if you figure out how to support advanced arguments etc.
Right now it seems to be a system to handle a large number of aliases for
common commands.

------
max0563
I need some ideas for commands, if anyone had any suggestions that'd be
appreciated.

~~~
pathikrit
So, Siri for the terminal? Cool idea but your implementation won't scale (more
complex commands and/or beyond English). You need a grammer file and some NLP
library. Look at how this is implemented:
[http://natty.joestelmach.com/](http://natty.joestelmach.com/) Their core is
implemented in this grammer file:
[https://github.com/joestelmach/natty/blob/master/src/main/an...](https://github.com/joestelmach/natty/blob/master/src/main/antlr3/com/joestelmach/natty/generated/DateLexer.g)
Take a look at this too since you wrote it in python:
[http://www.nltk.org/](http://www.nltk.org/)

~~~
max0563
Very interesting, thanks for the tip. This is my first time parsing natural
language like this, it is a bit challenging.

